# Summer mushrooms 2022



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

Place to post your summer mushrooms finds. Happy hunting. 😊


----------



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

Finally got out this weekend with hopes of finding the seasons first chicken. It appears to be to dry still for this. But I did find a few things...








What I believe to be ringless honey mushrooms
















Reishi. Time to finally try these out.








No idea at all... But interesting enough. Any ideas?


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

MiLilWinmil said:


> Finally got out this weekend with hopes of finding the seasons first chicken. It appears to be to dry still for this. But I did find a few things...
> View attachment 43924
> 
> What I believe to be ringless honey mushrooms
> ...


Nice finds things are pretty dry here to in Indiana hope to find some shrooms soon. Good Luck and keep on Shroomin


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I wonder if that yellow fungus is the one called "dog vomit".


----------



## MiLilWinmil (Apr 3, 2020)

shroomsearcher said:


> I wonder if that yellow fungus is the one called "dog vomit".


You know, that's literally the nickname I gave it. The very first time I ever saw it was in my mulch out front and my immediate thought was "who's dog barfed in my flower bed?" 😆


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

We have some really hot temps coming up. That could get the Chants kick started. Hope so.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Been real dry in my neck of the woods... Happy Hunting!


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

trahn008 said:


> Been real dry in my neck of the woods... Happy Hunting!


DITTO!


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Dry up here too! I have been out a few times and only found a few dried up chants.


----------



## pchunter1231 (Apr 15, 2013)

TOO DRYYYYYYYYYYYYY, havent found any chants, chickens, or trumpets at all. Hoping for some rain for hen season. I found a spot last year but the hens were way to far gone. Probably over 20 hens in a 100 yard radius. I did find 10 good ones last year. They were real nice and still have a few bags in the freezer to cook up soon.


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

pchunter1231 said:


> TOO DRYYYYYYYYYYYYY, havent found any chants, chickens, or trumpets at all. Hoping for some rain for hen season. I found a spot last year but the hens were way to far gone. Probably over 20 hens in a 100 yard radius. I did find 10 good ones last year. They were real nice and still have a few bags in the freezer to cook up soon.


If we don't get some rain it'll be like a few years ago when it was a bust season and don't find any. it's all in the timing and how much rain we get. I've been out and not much going on waiting for the red toppers to show up and start canning them YUM YUM.


----------



## DanCB (Jul 4, 2018)

Did a little pre-archery scouting on Monday and found a nice flush of young tender chickens. The only shrooms fruiting are those that grow on wood (chickens, jack o'lantern, angel wings).


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Went out today to look at a few spots. Driving out of a county metropark, I spotted what might be a chicken but the color was a little off. Went back this morning and it was not a chicken. My best guess would a that they were golden oysters that were well past their prime! Totally bug infested! But, I know where that tree is now. Then I went to check a hen spot I found a few years ago. Less than nothing going on there. There are usually some crown tipped coral fungi growing there, but not this year! Then I went to check a pinkie spot I know of, but the road was blocked by orange cones due to road construction. I went home and thought about it, and figured out a way around it. I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

MiLilWinmil said:


> Finally got out this weekend with hopes of finding the seasons first chicken. It appears to be to dry still for this. But I did find a few things...
> View attachment 43924
> 
> What I believe to be ringless honey mushrooms
> ...


I think the yellow stuff is yellow slime mold


----------

